# next post - Mozart



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Trio GASPARD -Mozart Trio in C major KV 548 (LIM,KADESHA,HUNTER)*

*www.triogaspard.com
Hyo-Sun Lim,piano
Jonian Ilias Kadesha,violin
Vashti Hunter,cello

more info from uploader in youtube*

A joyfull and entertaining trio from Mozart. 
I think the Trio GASPARD does a fine, sensitive and emotional performance that suits the work
Good sound and the video is nice to watch


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail 1 - Frans Brüggen - Orkest van de 18e Eeuw - Live concert HD*

*Part 1 of the concert performance of Mozart's opera Die Entführung aus dem Serail, KV384 (t / m Aria 'aller Arten Martern). Check out part 2: 



 ... Orchestra of the 18th Century & Cappella Amsterdam conducted by Frans Brüggen Anders Dahlin, Belmonte (tenor) Marcel Beekman, Pedrillo (tenor) Michael Tews, Osmin (bass) Cyndia Sieden, Blonde Chen (soprano) Lenneke Windows, Konstanze (soprano) Sabri Saad el tinc, Bassa Selim (speaking voice) Recorded in the Great Hall Concert Hall Frits Philips in Eindhoven on November 9, 2011*

Great production ( Duch language in the acting introduction, german singing)

youtube links

*very nice to hear this superb performance again﻿

Magnificent !!! Thanks for sharing.

Fantastic 'Martern aller' - one of the best versions on YouTube by far.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail 2 - Frans Brüggen - Orkest van de 18e Eeuw - Live concert HD*

youtube comments

*Brilliant ! Thanks

superb - extremely beautiful.

ausgezeichnet.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Orchestra G-dur K 313 (285C) Emmanuel Pahud.*

*Haydn Ensemble Berlin.*

Really beautiful work, and Pahud is extreemly good!

youtube comments

*hoho... Mozart's music is relaxing. It is comforting your heart! Flute brings you back to childhood....... Emmanuel....I quite like him.... who is the flautist at BPO lor~~~ ^^ ﻿

I've never heard a concerto for flute before--usually just piano or violin. This is a very cool song ﻿

This is so beautiful!  I love playing the flute! ^_^

A great flute virtuoso !*﻿


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart Serenade No 4 K 203 D major Leonidas Kavakos Camerata Salsburg*

Fabulous, intim and relaxed performance of another work, thrown out by the wizard of tone magic.


----------

